# L2 Visa and Estas



## tornadotail (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi

I'm got an L2 Visa (my spouse is on L1B) and we moved to Philadelphia where he was asked to work. Since May this year, I had to come back due to my own work but he's stayed over there until his work contract is up next April. 

I'm due to go back over at the end of this month but to Orlando (not Philadelphia). Do I need to get an Esta to go or can I go on my visa? Like I said, my husband is still working over there but in Philadelphia.

I'm worried I might need to get an Esta and don't want to leave it to late before doing so.

I've tried calling the US Embassy in London but it's an automated number and there's no one to speak to. I've seen on a number of websites that they say I don't need one but I've also seen on the Esta website that it says I can only go back on the Visa if I'm going for that purpose and it's a little vague because my Visa is based on my husband's one so I presume that as long as he's still working over there I should be ok but I'd like to know if anyone knows this is correct. I don't want to get to MCO and they refuse me entry!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can use the L-2 if still current .. you spouse may be joining you in Orlando for a vacation ...


----------

